# HO Scale Farm



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

This is an HO scale farm I made for a yet-to-be layout. It's a little bit cartoonish so I don't know if I'll use it. I made it completely from scratch using card, clay, and wood. Painted with acrylics.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like something Wallace and Gromit would love! Nice. And it fits right in to your username ... I Like Cheese!

Good fun ... thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

thanks tj


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the thatched roof. Is that clay?


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

yup yup. I flattened a piece of clay and cut lines in it with a very sharp blade to make it look like criss-crossed strands of straw. Same method for the two hay bales beside the barn.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good.:thumbsup:

It looks edible too.

Looks like chocolate. Drool drool

You didn't sprinkle parsley flakes for grass did you?


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> Looks good.:thumbsup:
> 
> It looks edible too.
> 
> ...


It's not made out of chocolate :laugh: I hate junk food

Yes it is parsley flakes! I had nothing else so I just dumped it on. I have no use for that stuff anyways, I eat my meat plain.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Whoda thunk it? Parsley! Nice work Art. Pete


----------

